# Quattro Coronati Cigars



## My Freemasonry (Nov 27, 2014)

​
Worshipful Brother Timothy Hogan is well known as an author and traveling lecturer. As of last weekend, he has stepped into the shoes of a tobacconist, with a complete line of fraternal-themed Dominican cigars. Introduced at the Colorado Masonic Symposium, Quattro Coronati Cigars are handmade cigars, "made by brethren for brethren."

The Magus is a double corona at 7 x 50. Ten to a box that retails for $144.

The Sanctum is a figurado measuring 5 7/8 x 56. Also ten to a box that retails for $144.

The Agape is a robusto shape. Ten to a box that retails for $144.

The Ruffian, a toro shape, also sells for $144 for a box of ten.

The Gran Solomon is a mighty 7.8 inch cigar with a 63 ring that comes in a box of five cigars, each in its own coffin, for $165. I am told it takes two hours to smoke completely.

The Anthology is a sampler containing two cigars of each shape. Also 10 to a box for $144.

Each box is beautifully decorated and each is a work of art. Shipping is free in the United States, and credit cards are accepted.

Tim's partners in this endeavor are Brothers Eduardo R. Adam and Oliver M. S. Guillet. The tobacco is raised in the Dominican Republic and hand-crafted by the Aging Room, ranked Number 2 in the world by Cigar Aficionado Magazine.

Order online here: http://www.4coronati.com
​
Continue reading...


----------

